# PS Ryde - The End



## mcl (Jan 31, 2010)

I read the following story in this weeks County Press and just had to go and take some more photos of this vessel. Good job I did, as you can see the breakers are on site and the cutting up has started.
If you want to see this ship then go now.


Rescue heads for the rocks 
By David Newble - Friday, January 29, 2010
Search iwcp.co.uk: 

The rusting hulk of PS Ryde awaits the blowtorch. Picture by Robin Crossley.IT’S the final sad end for a grand old lady of the sea — unless a last-ditch rescue deal can be found.
Soon, the Paddle Steamer Ryde, which has lain derelict for three decades at Island Harbour, on the River Medina, will be lost for ever as its owners have decided it should be cut up for scrap.
Shocked members of the PS Ryde Trust, which had been battling to save the vessel, learned last Friday that contractors had moved in and a giant hole had been cut in the side of the vessel.
They had hoped to raise around £7 million to pay for the ship’s restoration and to buy the ship from the Southampton-based administrators of Island Harbour, BDO.
But BDO says the Ryde now has to be demolished for health and safety reasons.
Meanwhile, National and Historic Ships, the body which looks after Britain’s historic vessels, has contacted the Department of Media, Culture and Sport to try to get a last-minute stay of execution for the ship.
Mark Young, one of the trustees of the PS Ryde Trust, said: "It’s a bit of a weak excuse by the administrators really. We will see if it can be saved. To be honest, it is pretty much its swan song but you never know."
A spokeswoman for administrators BDO said: "Some months ago, the preservation society approached the administrators chattel agents in respect of PS Ryde. We were advised the society needed to raise substantial funds for the acquisition and this would take some considerable time. 
"Unfortunately, due to the fragile condition of the vessel and for health and safety reasons, the administrators have concluded the vessel should be removed.
"The society has been provided with details of the party whom they should contact in relation to acquiring any parts of the vessel."

Reporter: [email protected] [/SIZE][/SIZE]

Here are some pictures taken today 31/01/2010.
THe End


THe End









































And perhaps the saddest site of all




And another that didnt get away





IF YOU WANT TO SEE THIS SHIP - BE QUICK.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jan 31, 2010)

Such a shame


----------



## Timtom (Jan 31, 2010)

tis a sad day.. Very glad i got to see it while it was still together. I've been in twice and saw lots of good bits both times. 

 

Sad to see it go.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 1, 2010)

nice shots there!... shame to see it being chopped for scrap metal... isnt that last picture a... erm static caravan?!?


----------



## Urban Mole (Feb 1, 2010)

Timmy said:


> isnt that last picture a... erm static caravan?!?



Quite possibly, alot of people buy barges and fix one on the deck and live in them, so its possibly that...


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a real shame.  Cheers for posting what might be the final pics, mcl.


----------



## beaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Some more pics in the sunshine on Saturday.















I'll call back next weekend and see how much is left. I guess it's going to be a major asbestos removal job.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ah, thats a real shame, but to be honest it really was fooked. I love those old lifeboats, I winder if someone will have them? Thanks for putting the photos up, I always liked looking at this old timer.


----------



## beaker (Feb 8, 2010)

Not much 'progress' in a week - a halt on the destruction, and some hope of saving the rusty hulk.







There appears to be some salvage going on - the steam whistle at the top of the funnel ( it's on the ground now) has been chalk-marked for saving, along with a few metres of connected steam pipe.


----------



## Urban Mole (Feb 8, 2010)

Please sign this petition if you want it to be saved;

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/PSRyde/


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 8, 2010)

The shots with the fence round the ship are quite pitiful.Shameful.


----------



## Daddy_Longlegs (Feb 10, 2010)

Frankly i think it's a damn shame she was allowed to get in this condition in the first place!!

Looking at your shots it would be a mammoth job to try to save her, oh if only i could win the lottery tonight... 

I love the 'sunken caravan' shot- D'OH !!


----------



## woody65 (Feb 11, 2010)

with a bit of luck i hope they manger to save the steam engine apart for the boiler that is missing i understand its in good nick


----------



## bunnywabbit (Mar 30, 2010)

Its for the chop!
www.number10.gov.co.uk/page22995:icon_evil


----------



## racingstripes (Mar 30, 2010)

im sure iv seen a very similar boat to that one (at top) on here a little while ago, but not quite as damaged. 
shame if it has got that much worse. photo four is the one tat looks most like it.

its probable that there is hundreds of one that look like that


----------



## beaker (Mar 30, 2010)

bunnywabbit said:


> Its for the chop!
> http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page22995 :icon_evil


 
edited the link  

The funnel will live on!


----------



## Urban Mole (Mar 30, 2010)

There goes more of our heritage....


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at this link, and tell me the PS Ryde couldnt have been saved 

http://www.mqwebmaster.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/trialsite1/photo_album.htm

This is the Medway Queen, met a similar fate, but is/was restored virtually from scratch to its former glory.


----------

